# 2012 Dodge Ram System Overhaul - Heavy Pics!



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

So i have had sports cars all my life and after getting a house i needed room to haul some stuff, So i went and got a 2012 dodge ram laramie 4x4. 16 miles on it when i picked her up!

The Day i got her


*Performance mods:*
S&B Intake
Magnaflow Exhaust
Magnaflow Y Pipe Upgrade
Ported Throttle Body
Diablo T1000 Tuner





*Suspension:*
6" BDS Suspension Lift with fox coilers all around




*Exterior:*
Custom Baha Style Bumpers
HID Reverse Lights
3rd brake and Taillights
Remove Badges
Painted Grill






*Sound System:*
Diagram


PHD FB 6.5 Pro kit









So i found out i am around the corner from Mark Worrell of Audiomasters in pinevillie, nc. When i spoke to him on the phone we discussedwhat i was trying to do and liked what he had to say so i went visited his shop. After seeing his work i ended up droppong off some panels so he can make me some tweeter pods starting out for my components in the front. After he finishes that we might talk about some other stuff.

Any Questions and Comments Let me know!


Full Album of truck
Full Wash Detailing Album


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

A job well done so far...


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Very nice equipment


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Another RAM build. In! Hopefully it sounds as mean as it looks.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Not enough Ram builds IMHO. I hope it turns out well for you.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Working on the big 3, Waiting on few more items from Parts-express then install time. I bought some Cardas Quad-Eutectic solder which is amazing and has great melting points. I bought some stuff from Home Depot to practice with and it made my life hell because the melting point is so high. 

Went Shopping at Lowes:


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

Looks like its going to be a great build.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

BlkRamRt said:


> Looks like its going to be a great build.


I hope so, I am trying to not buy everything now and go slow and do one thing at a time. I want to buy all the things now and just go but i am waiting.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

looking good so far, hopefully Ill get to finally hear some PHDs!


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Finished up my Ground wires for the big 3




Waiting on the last order from parts express for the red mesh and heat shrink


Ordered 72 sq ft of dynamat xtreme and Dynaxorb speaker kits. Next i need to order my speaker wire and power wires.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking good, seems like we are getting more guys in from the NC. Look forward to hearing some PHDs too, hopefully here shortly.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

the liquid tape in the end of the crimp is a nice touch haha.

but crimping with an actual crimping tool is better than soldering them.

truck looks mean, it would had been sweet if the bumper was designed so the exhaust went through the bumper holes. thatd be dope.

lookin great so far


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

req said:


> the liquid tape in the end of the crimp is a nice touch haha.
> 
> but crimping with an actual crimping tool is better than soldering them.
> 
> ...


All i had was my big pliers so i used those then put some solder in the end.

My factory bumper had cut outs. When they built this one they didn't do it. I still have to get my LED lights but i'm waiting for the new versions to come out in july.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Black Rain said:


> Looking good, seems like we are getting more guys in from the NC. Look forward to hearing some PHDs too, hopefully here shortly.


Me too, I'm trying to go slowly, Still waiting on my box from netaudio.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Welp I just bought 2x alpine pdx-f6. Next is the headunit and processor.


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice. Makes me miss my Ram: '12 CC Outdoorsman Mossy Oak.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Something to tease you guys with:








Tweeter adapters for the roof


6.5 PHD Adapter plates


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Man...I would seriously reconsider putting a tweeter in the roof spots. Skip that altogether....they're 100% unnecessary.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

UNBROKEN said:


> Man...I would seriously reconsider putting a tweeter in the roof spots. Skip that altogether....they're 100% unnecessary.


Just filler, Nothing but filler


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

You don't need it and it's gonna be a pain in the ass to tune well. The headliner is just about the worlds worst place to put a speaker...I dunno why Ram ever put them there to begin with.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice truck, gonna be nice install.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

So i started my dynamat project in preparation for my audio build. I ordered some MLV for the floors and i already have some 1/4" CCF.

Stripped the back seat


What is the crap is this and why is it here and why can i see outside when i remove it?


Did the back wall


removed the stock dampening


Did under the subs / storage bin areas


Other side:


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Those are some sail panels and an excellent coverage on that deadening. Keep it up.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Black Rain said:


> Those are some sail panels and an excellent coverage on that deadening. Keep it up.


Thanks i'm trying!


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Isn't it true you only need to cover like 25% of a panel with that stuff?

I'm getting ready to redo my '06 Dodge Mega.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

jamesjones said:


> Isn't it true you only need to cover like 25% of a panel with that stuff?
> 
> I'm getting ready to redo my '06 Dodge Mega.


For the most part yes - There are MAJOR diminishing returns when covering the entire vehicle. 
If you dont have a limitless budget, Dont mind spending the time, dont mind the added weight - Cover it all, as I am unaware of any NEGATIVE sound quality reasons, but if the other things I listed are an issue, 25% and a tap/listen test should serve you well.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

jamesjones said:


> Isn't it true you only need to cover like 25% of a panel with that stuff?
> 
> I'm getting ready to redo my '06 Dodge Mega.


To each there own, I notice a difference. The stock damping covered 25% and it wasn't working worth a ****. But again everyone has their input on what is 'best' but i will cover as much as i can.


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

topsub said:


> To each there own, I notice a difference. The stock damping covered 25% and it wasn't working worth a ****. But again everyone has their input on what is 'best' but i will cover as much as i can.


Yeah, I was just curious. I have some deadener left over from a previous project and was hoping to stretch it out to do the whole floor using the 25% method.

I might have to order some more.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

jamesjones said:


> Yeah, I was just curious. I have some deadener left over from a previous project and was hoping to stretch it out to do the whole floor using the 25% method.
> 
> I might have to order some more.


One of my old cars i did the 25% method with a full system. I stripped it out and recovered with dynamat xtreme and reinstall the same stuff. It felt like the sound was forced towards me. Like everything was sealed up no leaks and just pointed right to me. Kinda hard to explain but ever since that time i cover as much as i can. I will take it a step further and get 36 sq ft of Luxury Liner Pro for the floor of my truck.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I still go old school with my deadener too. My regular cab Ram has 3 bulk packs of Roadkill Expert and 1 bulk pack of Dynamat Superlite. It's definitely completely covered...roof and all.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I did the same in my Silverado. Though I did make the mistake of putting three layers in places that made if pretty hard to get the door cards back on. Just dont do that.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Got my Knu Concepts wiring. Gonna run 0Guage to a block and run 14gauge wire to all the speakers. Going to do this while i have the cab apart.

Kid in candy store!





Fun can almost start!


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

As someone that will be getting a new ram also, im tuned into this build to help me get some idea as to what what i will be doing also. Great job so far.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Gonna solder my tweeter wire to my 14gauge. Not sure the best way to do this besides just do it.


These tweeters are going in my pods, they are getting painted to make the interior 








Enough to go from my pods down to the cross over.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Sub'd


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Also sub'd. Looking good so far


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Look what UPS dropped off



Now i need to figure out what processor i want to buy and then buy my headunit.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Go alpine with that 2 way. H800 with the RUX and get a head unit that can do optical


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree as I'm also looking to acquire an H800 with the RUX into my current Legacy build. I would then end up selling my 4to6, and my other secret nib DSP...


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

DLO13 said:


> Go alpine with that 2 way. H800 with the RUX and get a head unit that can do optical


How does this match up to the Bit One? Does it allow nice customization? I'm looking to add 2 dash speakers and need to create outputs for that stage. DSP's are new to me so i'm learning as i go. Any input would be awesome!

Updated Diagram: Replacing my dash speakers and hooking them up to my PDX F6 amp


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

The audison units are very notorious for creating noise in your system. I am not the most knowledgable person when it comes to a DSP, but just did a decent amount of research and spoke with some knlowedgable people on the subject. 

What is your budget. Did u want to go optical ?


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

DLO13 said:


> The audison units are very notorious for creating noise in your system. I am not the most knowledgable person when it comes to a DSP, but just did a decent amount of research and spoke with some knlowedgable people on the subject.
> 
> What is your budget. Did u want to go optical ?



The head unit i'm looking at is a Alpine INE-W957HD, I really wouldn't want to spend over a grand on a DSP. What is the benifit of optical with car audio?


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

topsub said:


> The head unit i'm looking at is a Alpine INE-W957HD, I really wouldn't want to spend over a grand on a DSP. What is the benifit of optical with car audio?


Optical = no noise. Clean signal. 
You just gotta make sure your amps aren't a source of noise. U can run a 3 dollar cable and have less noise than 300 dollar RCAs


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

DLO13 said:


> Optical = no noise. Clean signal.
> You just gotta make sure your amps aren't a source of noise. U can run a 3 dollar cable and have less noise than 300 dollar RCAs


Welp i just ordered these, be here tuesday:


alpine ine w957hd 
alpine h800 
alpine rux-c800 
pac rp4 ch11 
pac tr7 
meta 95-6511 
antenna adapter 
KWE-610A

Welp lets see what happens...


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

What is this about tweeters In the headliner? I didn't see any pics of that.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

draft6969 said:


> What is this about tweeters In the headliner? I didn't see any pics of that.


I posted pics of the adapters that were made for them


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

topsub said:


> Welp i just ordered these, be here tuesday:
> 
> 
> alpine ine w957hd
> ...


The pocket my wallet goes in just set on fire. Should be a nice setup :snacks:


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

REGULARCAB said:


> The pocket my wallet goes in just set on fire. Should be a nice setup :snacks:




I hope so, gonna add headrest monitors as well.. blah. Thinking Thinking of ordering them now..


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

topsub said:


> I posted pics of the adapters that were made for them


Oh so there are actually tweeters in the headliner? I just seen the the ones on the front doors. Are they in the rear?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol, go big or go home is the motto for Ram owners.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

draft6969 said:


> Oh so there are actually tweeters in the headliner? I just seen the the ones on the front doors. Are they in the rear?


From the factory they have 2.5 inch speakers in there i think. I figured i'll put my tweeters up there for now.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Just placed another order with knoconecpts and parts express for the rest of my power wires, distro blocks, terminal strip and relays.

I'm looking to buy 2x:









9 inches of heaven!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

yeah... the budget of this build... To dream....

topsub - I am a little lost on your parts list and some of the things you have mentioned...

What drivers are you running? Are you now going three way?


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

topsub said:


> 9 inches of heaven!


Too easy....


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

DLO13 said:


> yeah... the budget of this build... To dream....
> 
> topsub - I am a little lost on your parts list and some of the things you have mentioned...
> 
> What drivers are you running? Are you now going three way?


I am running a pdx m12, 2x pdf f6. I bought the H800 with the C800. I bought the optical cable. To hook them up. 

I have 2x PHD FB series 6.5 components. I have 2x type r alpines.

I am getting audison voce 3.1 front stage speakers.

Does that answer your questions?


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Okay, so your going 3 way up front, with the PHD set and the Voce mid. and then the 2 Type R subs. 

Couple other people here may smile when i say this, but your budget seems solid enough for you to upgrade from the F6 to the V9...


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

DLO13 said:


> Okay, so your going 3 way up front, with the PHD set and the Voce mid. and then the 2 Type R subs.
> 
> Couple other people here may smile when i say this, but your budget seems solid enough for you to upgrade from the F6 to the V9...


What will the V9 get me that the F6's and m12s won't? I just bought the 2x F6's.?


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

More Progress















Under the mat up front





Dynalinered all panels i could:


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

topsub said:


> What will the V9 get me that the F6's and m12s won't? I just bought the 2x F6's.?


I am going to tell you, that before speaking to a very specific person about this :laugh: I would never have told you to upgrade if its in the budget... Because what you have is fine....

First off I want to ask if you running rear speakers for a reason?

As far as the front goes. If you went with 2 V9s, you could run 1 for each side and bridge them - Giving your tweets and mids 200w each, and your mid-bass 500w. Why do you need this much power? Noise. By having this much head room, you allow yourself to run your gains at minimal levels, and lower your noise floor. You are putting in all this awesome hard work sound proofing your truck, why allow any of these things to bring in added noise? with your optical connection, and this much headroom, you should have 0 noise.

I expect to get a text message from a member of this forum laughing at me about posting.... But lets just say he has been very successful with this methodology and so have several others.

Your current amps are fine... This is just food for thought - since it appears your budget isn't an issue, and you seem to already be going all out.




The dynamat looks awesome btw.... Keep it up! Excited to see more!


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

DLO13 said:


> I am going to tell you, that before speaking to a very specific person about this :laugh: I would never have told you to upgrade if its in the budget... Because what you have is fine....
> 
> First off I want to ask if you running rear speakers for a reason?
> 
> ...



I've never thought of running that much power to tweeters and miss honestly. Figured 150 per was plenty. Haha


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

I have the rear speakers for fill mostly. I want to run new wire but seeing the connection to the doors are with a plug I don't know the best way to run new wire..


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

topsub said:


> I have the rear speakers for fill mostly. I want to run new wire but seeing the connection to the doors are with a plug I don't know the best way to run new wire..


Your front drivers with the V9s will fill the rear, the front, the block if you want.... :laugh:

Most people try to find an empty space in the plug to drill thru and run the new wire.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

DLO13 said:


> Your front drivers with the V9s will fill the rear, the front, the block if you want.... :laugh:
> 
> Most people try to find an empty space in the plug to drill thru and run the new wire.


I need to snap a picture but the plug itself was slammed full, But lucky outside of the plug there was a small gap that my wire will fit through. So lucky break!


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

So today i got to work on the truck some more...

I started to run the 0 gauge wire into the cab and did my big 3.



Used a step drill, it is nice because that grommet screwed into that plastic piece so its very tight along with the nut


Gromment and 2 of my negative wires for the big 3


Positive alt wire plastic modification.







Tomorrow going to try and dynamt my doors and hopefully figure out how to take down my headliner so i can do the roof.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

DLO13 said:


> Your front drivers with the V9s will fill the rear, the front, the block if you want.... :laugh:


The price of the V9's and F6's are pretty much the same.

For me i have 1x F6 driving my 2 sets of components and the other F6 driving my Voce 3.1 in the dash. Because i have a rear components the V9's really wouldn't work.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

topsub said:


> The price of the V9's and F6's are pretty much the same.
> 
> For me i have 1x F6 driving my 2 sets of components and the other F6 driving my Voce 3.1 in the dash. Because i have a rear components the V9's really wouldn't work.


 that was why i hinted at the fronts filling the whole truck  _WHO NEEDS REAR FILL?_


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

topsub said:


>


I don't see any techflex on that power wire


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice work so far. I am and will be running a lot of the same gear so I'm interested on how this goes for you.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

DLO13 said:


> I don't see any techflex on that power wire


Haha I didn't know how long it would need to be.


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

topsub said:


> Haha I didn't know how long it would need to be.


What I did on my Toyota was run it from the battery through the front door to where I planned on putting the amp and then eyeballed an extra foot or so.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

jamesjones said:


> What I did on my Toyota was run it from the battery through the front door to where I planned on putting the amp and then eyeballed an extra foot or so.


I had no clue where i was going to run my wire, I have some flex and stuff left if i wanted to take it apart and do it again.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

So taking a break for a few of dynamating and running new wire to my front doors.

Warming up the dynamat


Removed Inner Skin



Removed stock damping


First piece in




Now to figure out the 14 gauge wire


Run it between the 2 plugs


Tight fit but it works:





Now the other door:
Removed the skin completely


Stock damping


Compelte


Put a small bit by the latch to try and quiet that down


Massive opening on this side


Ran all the way through



It is near impossible to remove the back windows. There isn't a hole for the clip. I'm about to try and tackle that again.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Looking good dude! I wish i could make progress on my build as quickly as you are. 

Are you doing some Closed cell foam and mlv as well?


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

DLO13 said:


> Looking good dude! I wish i could make progress on my build as quickly as you are.
> 
> Are you doing some Closed sell foam and mlv as well?


Yep I ordered the second skin luxury liner pro. Be here tomorrow.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

topsub said:


> Yep I ordered the second skin luxury liner pro. Be here tomorrow.


Overkill as well?


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

topsub said:


> I had no clue where i was going to run my wire, I have some flex and stuff left if i wanted to take it apart and do it again.


Ah, gotcha.

Awesome work so far.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

I am putting the liner stuff just on the floor. I think it will be just right, not over kill.The closed cell foam I have used has just been to redo the stock foam stuff. I thought about adding it to the doors but I didnt. I probably will do the back wall or the roof with it.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

you def want a layer of CCF anywhere you use mlv. 
I love this build!


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

DLO13 said:


> you def want a layer of CCF anywhere you use mlv.
> I love this build!


I'm only using mlv on the floor and the second skin stuff has the mlv melted to the closed cell foam..

Thanks posting more updates soon..


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

after spending about 45 minutes trying to figure out how to remove the rear glass so i can take the rear inner door skins off we finally came to the conclusion that dodge messed up and didn't add a hole where one is needed.

So i made it, Now i can disconnect the dang window


Ah, freedom


Complete


Around the door lock


Overview shot



You can see in the picture i put both ends in my front doors while trying to figure out the best way to run my wire to the back of the cab, I have power going down the driver side but it seems impossible to not cross over some wire at some point.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Putting foam on the back of my adapters for a good seal


Got my Sail Pods back and i like em, Test fit with my tweeter.




Took my headliner down to dynamat behind it:



Got my Luxry Liner Pro from second skin in and started laying that






Tomorrow i'm running my Wires from my speakers to my amp location. I will be removing my headunit to prep for my new one coming in tomorrow.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

i wants your budget. 
I wants your time. 

love it.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

DLO13 said:


> i wants your budget.
> I wants your time.
> 
> love it.


Not that big of budget and work from home helps.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Got some more done, Added dynaliner to the roof and B-Pillar. Finished laying down the second skin and cut out some holes and the floor storage system.





Roof:



Ran an extra set of wires to run my front stage active.






Installed the speakers in the doors and cut to the proper length





My headunit, DSP, all the PAC modules, and adapters should arrive today.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

topsub said:


> front stage


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

UPS just dropped off


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

theoldguy said:


>


Please provide me with literature that concludes "front stage" is an incorrectly used term. (PM it, because i don't want to start that debate on this thread)


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

DLO13 said:


> Please provide me with literature that concludes "front stage" is an incorrectly used term. (PM it, because i don't want to start that debate on this thread)


you could have just PMed me to begin with instead of posting here you have been PMed good sir.


----------



## TREOSOLS (Jun 19, 2009)

That's a lot of work, in a short amount of time!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Looking great Tobsub! I'm looking forward to hearing this truck at the NC Fall Meet!


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

subscribed! Looks good so far!


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

youre going all out on the deadening man, great job. Those sail panels turned out great, I know youre happy with them. Clean wiring and deadening job so far. Definitely want to hear this at the next meet as well!


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Well here are some more updates, I got taken away this weekend to the mountains so i didn't get much done.

Mounted my tweeters in the roof


Soldered and heat wrapped the tweeter pods





I took delivery of something else friday:

Wait what is this?

2x 9inch monitors w/ DVD and 2x headsets for audio.. Sexy:


Used my fish tape from when i ran Cat 6 in my house and pulled it through:


Did a rough cut for my temp mounting plate


Started to lay out the hardware


New Rear camera to fit in my tailgate handle


Still need to buy my front camera

Finally got my headunit in, Damn dodges you have to cut the crap out of the dash, thanks to mark for bringing me an air cutter, the dremel i had wasn't cutting it

Had to cut about 1/8th inch from the bottom, ended up drilling a bunch of wholes and cutting the gaps:


Just cut the top out:


Pieces i removed:


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Just ordered 2 of these fans to blow on the amps.



I'm creating a relay from the remote on to power some acc items like headrest monitors and 2 fans


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

topsub said:


> Just ordered 2 of these fans to blow on the amps.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm creating a relay from the remote on to power some acc items like headrest monitors and 2 fans


That type of fan can be noisy. Have u looked at the db level? I'm not even sure the amps will need it. How did you plan on mounting them?


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

DLO13 said:


> That type of fan can be noisy. Have u looked at the db level? I'm not even sure the amps will need it. How did you plan on mounting them?


The website said 32dba which i thought was pretty low:

Pac-Audio.com Product Details | iPod Integration for your car and More by Pac-Audio - Connecting you to the future


----------



## Mike Bober (Apr 11, 2013)

I use those same fans, and they are pretty quiet i think.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

So i started working on my amp rack, Tomorrow i will get in my distro block and few more fuses so i can finish wiring up everything. Dummy me forgot to order a 0 gauge for ground. So i ordered that tonight as well.

Here are some pics of my board:

Overview of the amp rack:


This is going to be my power block for my accessories ( Will relay up each output that only needs power when car is on):


Terminal Bus for remote wires to trigger amps and relays:





I also test fit my wire harnesses for my headrest TVs and soldered on power / ground cables and ran that back of the cab.



Finally put the carpet back in:


I am around 55 hours into this project and finally on the downward slope.
I also had to extend the remote out and the illumination wire from the wireharnes from the headunit to the back of the cab since the Alpine H800 DSP needs it.

I am getting close to being done wiring i hope. SO MANY WIRES!

I still need to figure out the rear camera. I want to see if there is a power / ground back there already from my factory camera so i can use that with my aftermarket one.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

topsub said:


> I also had to extend the remote out and the illumination wire from the wireharnes from the headunit to the back of the cab since the Alpine H800 DSP needs it.
> 
> I am getting close to being done wiring i hope. SO MANY WIRES!


That's the downside of the newer Alpine HU. I contemplated upgrading, but they got rid of AI-net and that was a deal breaker for me. AI-net takes care of turn on (among other functions) so no remote wire needed. Only wires I have running front to back is AI-net and optical.

So my understanding is volume control on the newer HU is going to be entirely defeated and you will have to do everything from the RUX? This is just my guess and assumption, so I'm looking forward to see when you get everything powered on and get your first hand experience.

Nice work so far!


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

papasin said:


> That's the downside of the newer Alpine HU. I contemplated upgrading, but they got rid of AI-net and that was a deal breaker for me. AI-net takes care of turn on (among other functions) so no remote wire needed. Only wires I have running front to back is AI-net and optical.
> 
> So my understanding is volume control on the newer HU is going to be entirely defeated and you will have to do everything from the RUX? This is just my guess and assumption, so I'm looking forward to see when you get everything powered on and get your first hand experience.
> 
> Nice work so far!


Thats good to know because i asked about 3 different authorized alpine dealers and none of them brought that up.. #fail.. That does suck if i won't be able to use the volume on the main headunit

Did you have to run illumination because the H800 does require that as well?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

topsub said:


> Thats good to know because i asked about 3 different authorized alpine dealers and none of them brought that up.. #fail.. That does suck if i won't be able to use the volume on the main headunit
> 
> Did you have to run illumination because the H800 does require that as well?


No illumination wire on mine.

EDIT: I assume you got the optical cable, and are planning on running optical only into the H800? If so, I don't see how else you could control volume from the HU with optical only. That's the whole point of AI-net with the older units, is that AI-net is used as a volume control function to tell the H800 from the HU to adjust volume.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

FYI, some reference for volume control discussion with optical on your HU at this thread:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...64716-something-big-alpine-2.html#post2122478

roughly posts 40-58.

But we're all giving our "best guess". Hopefully, you can prove us wrong.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

papasin said:


> FYI, some reference for volume control discussion with optical on your HU at this thread:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...64716-something-big-alpine-2.html#post2122478
> 
> ...












The far left is the antenna, the middle one is the optlical, i have no clue what the far right one is, Is it ai-net? I don't see anything in the manual about ai-net tho.

Think the manual says sirius tuner?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

topsub said:


> The far left is the antenna, the middle one is the optlical, i have no clue what the far right one is, Is it ai-net? I don't see anything in the manual about ai-net tho.
> 
> Think the manual says sirius tuner?


Yeah, so no AI-net. The W910 was the last Alpine DDIN HU (to my knowledge) to have AI-net, hence why I run it.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

most of the pictures are down :'(


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

req said:


> most of the pictures are down :'(


imgur is being slow today but here is the album Audio Build - Imgur


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Love all the sound deadening. And I know it makes no difference but the blue speaker wire just looks way more snazzy than what I'm putting in my car. So I was forced to techflex it all lol.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

REGULARCAB said:


> Love all the sound deadening. And I know it makes no difference but the blue speaker wire just looks way more snazzy than what I'm putting in my car.


knuconcpets FTW. ran all 14guage to ever speaker, I have 10guage lined up for my subs when ever the box comes in.

There are a few members who did the 25% and put a major sound system in, and had rattles that is why i did 100% coverage.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Cool, i called netuaudio  about my box and i am up next, so it should ship first next week.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

topsub said:


> knuconcpets FTW. ran all 14guage to ever speaker, I have 10guage lined up for my subs when ever the box comes in.
> 
> There are a few members who did the 25% and put a major sound system in, and had rattles that is why i did 100% coverage.


I did 100% on my Silverado and two layers on every surface in my doors. I figure for my Rio I'll be be happy with getting cld wherever I can without making it impossible to work on. I just wish I had the big ole access panels like the rams. You do a nice clean job. I like what I see.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

REGULARCAB said:


> I did 100% on my Silverado and two layers on every surface in my doors. I figure for my Rio I'll be be happy with getting cld wherever I can without making it impossible to work on. I just wish I had the big ole access panels like the rams. You do a nice clean job. I like what I see.


Thanks, i've tried to take my time, do it slow and do it right and not rush. First major system install at this level. Normally i have three way speakers and just 2 amps.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

topsub said:


> The far left is the antenna, the middle one is the optlical, i have no clue what the far right one is, Is it ai-net? I don't see anything in the manual about ai-net tho.
> 
> Think the manual says sirius tuner?


that one on the right almost looks like an S-video connector but it connects to the optical. Must be a different optical connector of sorts then.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Here is my amp rack almost done, Waiting on another 4gauge spade connector then ready for moutning it:



Not many people show the back:


Close up:


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

I sat in the truck today for 10 minutes or so (again no speakers hooked up just GPS) and played with the unit, I must say i am very impressed with the responsiveness of it. Works faster then i thought. Searches pretty fast, So far i am impressed with the touch screen and interface. Very happy so far with it. 


Lets see once i get everything hooked up and going.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Love the wiring job on that amp rack!


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

REGULARCAB said:


> Love the wiring job on that amp rack!


Thanks it has been a battle to fit everything, I just hope I've done a good enough job.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

So after getting my 0 guage ground wire i realized that the connectors are to side so i had to trim off about 1/16 th of an inch from both sides:


Perfect:


Late last night i did a test boot with all my wiring, relays and boom:



Good sight to see after about 55-60 hours of work to finally see it come on and play with no issues that i can tell right now.

Biggest thing i have to get my rear camera installed because backing up this truck without a rear camera will be hell.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

looking good, coming down to the final stuff


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I likes it. Looking good, and nice attention to the small things. Hope to see it at the Fall GTG.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey TopSub, we'd all love to meet up and demo your truck out at our SQ GTG in November Below I attached a link to this meet thread. Its hosted by Berthomey (Jason), great guy.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-meet-8-november-2014-near-greensboro-nc.html


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Black Rain said:


> Hey TopSub, we'd all love to meet up and demo your truck out at our SQ GTG in November Below I attached a link to this meet thread. Its hosted by Berthomey (Jason), great guy.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-meet-8-november-2014-near-greensboro-nc.html


Cool i'll check it out


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

So i finally got the rack installed in the truck:




Got the amp gains set they are within .02 v of each other (thanks mark!).



Shot at night:


My headunit playing youtube:


I should get my sub box next week, Then just tuning left.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Dude that's sweet ! I love the rack !


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

optimaprime said:


> Dude that's sweet ! I love the rack !


thanks it was a ***** to use / put together / plan out if i can fit everything. I did do something ghetto tho, I just put my old box in the back of the truck to hear it to see how it sounds. After all this work i wanted to hear it.

My custom box will be ready next week.


Pic coming soon.

don't judge.. haha


----------



## autokraftgt (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the amp rack a lot. Carpet makes it look nice.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Looking good. 
have you considered carpeting the entire back wall?


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

DLO13 said:


> Looking good.
> have you considered carpeting the entire back wall?


I'm working with mark on couple things to clean up the install.

Secret things.. lol


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

subd


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

2 Months of waiting and my sub box is here finally.

What the?


Ugh







So it officially got FedAX'd! Looks like they tested its strength with an Axe...

Hope netaudio will take care of me and get me another one.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh that sucks ass!!!! The last piece of the puzzle squashed. Hope it gets resolved for you.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, that just caused my heart to sink upon seeing that. I hope that it gets resolved for you quickly.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

They were probably pole vaulting onto other packages. Using this as a pole vault. Sorry duder


----------



## autokraftgt (Aug 28, 2012)

Worst!!!!!
Sorry man


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Paul from netaudio said he has one in the mold and he will ship that one to me, So far he seems to be a man of his word so he seems to be taking care of it for me and he is dealing with fedex. 

If this comes through then i will give him major props for doing this. Great customer service for sure! I'll order another sub box for my fiance jeep just because i can since he has great service. haha


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

topsub said:


> Paul from netaudio said he has one in the mold and he will ship that one to me, So far he seems to be a man of his word so he seems to be taking care of it for me and he is dealing with fedex.
> 
> If this comes through then i will give him major props for doing this. Great customer service for sure! I'll order another sub box for my fiance jeep just because i can since he has great service. haha


Awesome! Hopefully you get it soon!


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

Getting you taken care of man, the top is getting put on as we speak so it will be headed your way on Mon.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Paul1217 said:


> Getting you taken care of man, the top is getting put on as we speak so it will be headed your way on Mon.


Very cool! Way to go Paul!!


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Paul1217 said:


> Getting you taken care of man, the top is getting put on as we speak so it will be headed your way on Mon.


Now that is customer service. I like it.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Paul1217 said:


> Getting you taken care of man, the top is getting put on as we speak so it will be headed your way on Mon.


Good stuff Paul, I always like to see how companies respond with customer service in situations like this. 

Looks like they ran over the package with the truck. Not joking either. It's happened to several of my packages from UPS and FedEx. One of them came in the white soft package and had clearly been run over by a truck (had tire marks and everything), and had the top ripped up. It was literally an empty half of a soft package that they delivered to my doorstep...really??


----------



## BlackFx4InTn (Apr 11, 2009)

I just read this thread from front to back, got to the end and it was the WORST ending ever when I saw that mangled enclosure. Very, very good work on this build. After going that far in my last 2 cars, I don't know if I have the patience to do it again. Kudos pal, and sub'd.


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

He got a new box from us, of course, but last I talked to him he was in the process of moving, so I'm sure it's going to be a while before he gets back on here.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Well it has been forever since i updated anything on here. I kinda got busy with everything and forgot. Mark stop being able to get a hold of so i had to go somewhere else to get this done but here are the results. 

I did a dash mod to integrate my Rux into my dash so it looks stock.

Before:









































After: ( notice how no more dash kit )


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

The Latest things i am doing is getting a roof rack and mounting some LED light bars:

I added some Reverse lights to my rear bumper:
Solder EVERYTHING:

























Wire Loom 









Just the start!









Front Bumper

















New fog lights for the front


















New Side steps in the works ( hate chrome )


















I am getting a fab four roof rack to put on top of the truck to hold all of these light bars. 4x 50inch ( front and rear ) 4x 2x2 for the sides.

I am looking to have these put below my air vents:









I am looking at these rocker switches from OTRATTW










last but not least i ordered some retrofit project headlights from a 2013 ram with FX-R projectors and some other goodies from retroshop

This is what 2013 ram headlights look like:








Lots of stuff coming!


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Some Pictures of the front and back of my truck if anyone was interested.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

DLO13 said:


> Looking good.
> have you considered carpeting the entire back wall?


I did but once i put my back seats in people can't even tell there is a wall. My seats are raised 1.5 inches.


----------



## autokraftgt (Aug 28, 2012)

Your truck looks great!
I just purchased the Alpine h800 with rux controller for my Ram, and was curious as to how you like that processor so far?


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

autokraftgt said:


> Your truck looks great!
> I just purchased the Alpine h800 with rux controller for my Ram, and was curious as to how you like that processor so far?


This is my first DSP but i have no complaints with it. The software is easy to use. Easy to configure. Seems to have a lot of features.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Awesome build man! Bad ass truck inside and out!


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

DavidRam said:


> Awesome build man! Bad ass truck inside and out!


thanks a lot. Hopefully it will look better once i get new side steps and roof rack on. Tried to keep the inside looking 'stock' or factory styling so nothing pops out that 'this was changed'


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

topsub said:


> thanks a lot. Hopefully it will look better once i get new side steps and roof rack on. Tried to keep the inside looking 'stock' or factory styling so nothing pops out that 'this was changed'


I read the entire thread, it's what you don't see that makes the interior so bad ass, lol! 

Are you on a Ram forum at all?


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

DavidRam said:


> I read the entire thread, it's what you don't see that makes the interior so bad ass, lol!
> 
> Are you on a Ram forum at all?


ramforumz.com is the main one i am on.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

topsub said:


> ramforumz.com is the main one i am on.


Oh, cool. Alot of the Ram guys on here are also on ramforum.com... just encase you want to add a forum to your list, lol!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

autokraftgt said:


> Your truck looks great!
> I just purchased the Alpine h800 with rux controller for my Ram, and was curious as to how you like that processor so far?





topsub said:


> This is my first DSP but i have no complaints with it. The software is easy to use. Easy to configure. Seems to have a lot of features.


One of these days, I would like to try the H800...


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

DavidRam said:


> Oh, cool. Alot of the Ram guys on here are also on ramforum.com... just encase you want to add a forum to your list, lol!


I did JUST sign up for that the other day since retroshop i saw uses that forum. I ordered my lights from him and signed up.


Been talking to fab four trying to work out the rack. They are located about 45 minutes away from me so once i order the parts i might take a trip down there to see the shop and pick up the rack.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

it has been so long since there was an update to this thread that I had to start from the 1st post during lunch today 

All of the updates look great - inside and out! 

Again, if you are able to make it to the NCSQ meet - there will be several there that would love to hear this truck. 

2015 Spring NCSQ Meet


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

bertholomey said:


> it has been so long since there was an update to this thread that I had to start from the 1st post during lunch today
> 
> All of the updates look great - inside and out!
> 
> ...


ah i put this on my calendar so i should be able to make it. I have my house for sale but shouldn't effect this.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

topsub said:


> I did JUST sign up for that the other day since retroshop i saw uses that forum. I ordered my lights from him and signed up.
> 
> 
> Been talking to fab four trying to work out the rack. They are located about 45 minutes away from me so once i order the parts i might take a trip down there to see the shop and pick up the rack.


Nice man! Retro shop does great work, and are very popular on RF. Good luck on the rack... Personally, I like BIG racks, double Ds. Oops wrong forum, we are talking about trucks. Lol


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Preview of the Retroshop Headlights:

Satin black with true blue pearl ( same as my truck ) 










Edit: also heard my roof rack is complete and ready for pick up and my custom switches i've ordered will be here next week. And side steps should be here next week as well Big Updates coming soon!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

dang man! you put a lot of awesome work into this truck. I hope we both make it to the NC meet so I can check it out in person!


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

req said:


> dang man! you put a lot of awesome work into this truck. I hope we both make it to the NC meet so I can check it out in person!


I have it on my calendar so i am trying to make it.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

DavidRam said:


> Nice man! Retro shop does great work, and are very popular on RF. Good luck on the rack... Personally, I like BIG racks, double Ds. Oops wrong forum, we are talking about trucks. Lol


Nothing wrong with a big rack!!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Great build! Couple quick questions regarding the Alpine HU and H800. Are you running optical to the H800? Do you control volume on the RUX only? Do all your sources route through optical successfully (tuner, ipod, etc)? 

Thanks! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

teldzc1 said:


> Great build! Couple quick questions regarding the Alpine HU and H800. Are you running optical to the H800? Do you control volume on the RUX only? Do all your sources route through optical successfully (tuner, ipod, etc)?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Yes i ran 1 optical to the H800. Yes with this head unit i can only control the volume from RUX. Yes all sources go through the optical just fine.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks! That's very helpful. Subbed for future updates! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

New custom retro headlights with FX-R projectors, 55w 5k HIDS and white halos

Before









After:

























The shroud is color match to the truck


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

those look really good. 
Too bad your one of those dudes in the big truck who likes to blind me at night!
The truck should be plenty wide to make sure that both headlights DIRECTLY hit my side mirrors:sunny:


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

DLO13 said:


> those look really good.
> Too bad your one of those dudes in the big truck who likes to blind me at night!
> The truck should be plenty wide to make sure that both headlights DIRECTLY hit my side mirrors:sunny:


With these you won't blind people. With reflection headlights you blind people. These have cut off lines.


----------



## troutspinner (Nov 8, 2013)

As a fellow Ram owner, Saweeeeeeet!


----------



## usman pribadi (Feb 6, 2015)

you sound system that is well suited to your car, so it looks more elegant


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Some Night Shots


















I still need to adjust the alignment some but:


















light output of the halos


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

Headlights look great. Cut off is sharp and output is excellent. I'm going to do some retros from retrofit source at some point myself


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Don't want to give away much but here is a sample:


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Some Parts Delivered today

Roof Rack:

















Custom Switches


















For the roof rack sides Rigid D2:


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

New Side Steps, Very dirty truck after snow.


----------



## aqlover (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice work I should be starting mine soon.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

topsub said:


> New Side Steps, Very dirty truck after snow.


Love your truck. I am following your build.

But could you please maybe reduce the size of your photos? They do reduce eventually after the page sets up but they take FOR EEEEEEEVVVVVEEEEEERRRR 
to load.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

ndm said:


> Love your truck. I am following your build.
> 
> But could you please maybe reduce the size of your photos? They do reduce eventually after the page sets up but they take FOR EEEEEEEVVVVVEEEEEERRRR
> to load.


4k pictures FTW. i have an 5k iMac so doesn't seem so bad to me.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Dropping truck off monday to get roof rack installed. Hopefully this turns out the way i want it to.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Preview with Roof Rack


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Here is some day shots of the truck:










































Need to buy 2 50 inch for the rear rack and my Pod lights in the rear turn on when i put it in reverse or if i flip the switch:









Black mirrors will be here tomorrow.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

So i used my go pro tonight on a back road and took some stills from the video

Just FX-R Projectos + Rigid Fogs









Add 2x 50inch LED Bars


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Just snapped a quick pick, Will get more

Some Orders
Long Tube Headers








Procharger Supercharger









American Racing long tube headers

























v6 Fan










Tested out my foam cannon


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Loving this. in for the updates, just bought a '12 2500 6.7L and am preparing all my upgrades. First question of many I may have for you.... How much deadener did you use? is the 60 sq ft pack going to be enough or should I order the 105?


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

nineball76 said:


> Loving this. in for the updates, just bought a '12 2500 6.7L and am preparing all my upgrades. First question of many I may have for you.... How much deadener did you use? is the 60 sq ft pack going to be enough or should I order the 105?


Used 1x mega pack and had 2x bulk packs


Truck going next week for supercharger install if all goes to plan.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

topsub said:


> Used 1x mega pack and had 2x bulk packs
> 
> 
> Truck going next week for supercharger install if all goes to plan.



140 sq ft? Wow, ok thanks.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

nineball76 said:


> 140 sq ft? Wow, ok thanks.


did all the doors, pulled out the whole inside, did the roof, It adds up quick when you try to do every square inch.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

That's my plan, thanks.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Dropping off truck tomorrow to get supercharger installed. Excited. Is that NCSQ fall meet still happening?


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Great install and write up. I may have to steal a few ideas from your build for my new Laramie Limited EcoDiesel. Did you have plenty of space behind the rear seat to mount all of the amps etc or did it get pretty tight? I was curious on where I would mount mine and might just cut out some wood like you did there.

Also what was your budget for this build....$50,000!?


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Echo42987 said:


> Great install and write up. I may have to steal a few ideas from your build for my new Laramie Limited EcoDiesel. Did you have plenty of space behind the rear seat to mount all of the amps etc or did it get pretty tight? I was curious on where I would mount mine and might just cut out some wood like you did there.
> 
> Also what was your budget for this build....$50,000!?


Yes, I will overhaul the mounting system as i learned some things from building it, Needs to be a little smaller height wise. Wish i put the amps behind the bigger part of the seat and the DSP behind the single seat. 

I set a budget of $2500. Think i spent $5500.. Still would like to remove my rear stage and add another phase to my front stage then update the DSP


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Sounds like we went down the same road with our builds lol. Different trucks, different gear but all in all, same theme and mods. 

It is amazing how quiet the truck can be with the proper sound deadening. Even with all the performance mods and tires.

I eventually took out my rear fill as well lol. I now just have an amazing two way and two subs and it rocks the entire cab.

Allow me to echo what many have said already, BRAVO!! Job well done sir. You are going to freak people out once the supercharger is on there lol. Nothing like being able to hang with sports cars on open highway in 8k pound truck.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

#1BigMike said:


> Allow me to echo what many have said already, BRAVO!! Job well done sir. You are going to freak people out once the supercharger is on there lol. Nothing like being able to hang with sports cars on open highway in 8k pound truck.


We are hoping to be freaked out at the NCSQ Meet this Saturday......this truck would certainly make for a dramatic entry


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

bertholomey said:


> We are hoping to be freaked out at the NCSQ Meet this Saturday......this truck would certainly make for a dramatic entry


i know i have plans till about 2pm. If i head that way then i would be there around 4-5pm. Is that to late for this meet?


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Nope.....not at all. While things usually start in the morning hours, the meet is rarely over till well after dark. Unless jason is calling it early this year, we should still be in full swing at 5 pm. So come on out!


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

topsub said:


> Yes, I will overhaul the mounting system as i learned some things from building it, Needs to be a little smaller height wise. Wish i put the amps behind the bigger part of the seat and the DSP behind the single seat.
> 
> I set a budget of $2500. Think i spent $5500.. Still would like to remove my rear stage and add another phase to my front stage then update the DSP


So when can I drive out and buy all the beer for the week I stay with you and we work on my Dodge?

No...but really


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Echo42987 said:


> So when can I drive out and buy all the beer for the week I stay with you and we work on my Dodge?
> 
> No...but really


haha i'm no expert by any means, Nor any wood worker, I get by. lol


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

bertholomey said:


> We are hoping to be freaked out at the NCSQ Meet this Saturday......this truck would certainly make for a dramatic entry


while i appreciate the excitement compared to what others have done mine isn't that impressive. Hasn't been fully tuned.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

My ram is still at the shop. We sent the tune to procharger on wednesday and still haven't had a tune back yet. So i hope we get it saturday otherwise it will be next week.


sucks!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I just called a shop yesterday about having a procharger installed in my truck. It's the only turbo/supercharger system available for a truck close enough to mine to work. I look forward to hearing about what you think about it and how everything goes.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Welp here she is back from the install shop.

Bunch of engine bay shops












































































I like the stealth of having the gauges here.









And the dyno pull. This is just procharger tune


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Sweet! What's your stock hp & tq? Mine are 260hp & 340tq and they're telling me it would get me around 440hp & 500tq. I'm sure that's not to the wheels tho.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Golden Ear said:


> Sweet! What's your stock hp & tq? Mine are 260hp & 340tq and they're telling me it would get me around 440hp & 500tq. I'm sure that's not to the wheels tho.


390hp stock on engine of course.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Thats is awesome bro! Make sure you take a slo mo video of one of your first burn outs


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I think I'm calculating something wrong so straighten me out please. Your truck makes 390 at the motor which should translate to about 350 to the wheels. You added the procharger and now you're getting 371 to the wheels? So a 21hp gain from installing a supercharger? What am I missing?


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Golden Ear said:


> I think I'm calculating something wrong so straighten me out please. Your truck makes 390 at the motor which should translate to about 350 to the wheels. You added the procharger and now you're getting 371 to the wheels? So a 21hp gain from installing a supercharger? What am I missing?


Talked to pro charger and it seems the tune is setup for stock truck, with ported trotted body, full ARH and exhaust is causing some tune issue and only doing about 2psi.

Seems a custom tune needs to happen.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes a custom tune needs to happen. I had the same issue when I added my Whipple and ARH. The whipple tuned sucked bad. I almost took it back to the shop and to have them uninstall everything lol. However, I got a custom tune and been happy ever since. 

If you can, get a true dyno tune with the tuner present (no data logging) would be best. Damn it looks sexy under the hood. Hp is so addicting .


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

topsub said:


> Talked to pro charger and it seems the tune is setup for stock truck, with ported trotted body, full ARH and exhaust is causing some tune issue and only doing about 2psi.
> 
> Seems a custom tune needs to happen.


Ok now that makes sense. Thanks for clearing that up. You should be able to get up to around 500 or more pretty easily.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

#1BigMike said:


> Yes a custom tune needs to happen. I had the same issue when I added my Whipple and ARH. The whipple tuned sucked bad. I almost took it back to the shop and to have them uninstall everything lol. However, I got a custom tune and been happy ever since.
> 
> If you can, get a true dyno tune with the tuner present (no data logging) would be best. Damn it looks sexy under the hood. Hp is so addicting .


Ya i have a shop or two locally i am going to call and see if they can tune it. Having the noise is nice but 2psi, Its almost like it isn't even there. I was expecting over 400whp at least.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Look at this way, the power you seek is there 100%. The tune you have is designed to get you to a real tuner . I got 2 tunes. One for daily driving which is very easy on the tranny for everyday driving and has about 80% of the power (fantastic to drive). Second is show off tune when I need to "Ride Dirty!". Shifts harder and is a beast. To be honest I hardly ever use the second tune because the first is so pleasurable to drive with. 

Give pro charger a call and explain to them whats going on. They may have sent a "safe" tune to you. If thats the case, a simple emailed tune from them may make you very happy. However, with the money you invested so far, get a dyno tune for that beast no matter what.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Here is some small clips of the truck
https://youtu.be/Tf-_Nc8IfTQ


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

topsub said:


> Here is some small clips of the truck
> https://youtu.be/Tf-_Nc8IfTQ


That's what I'm talking about! Can we get a vid of the speedo climbing? Did you get it retuned already?


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Golden Ear said:


> That's what I'm talking about! Can we get a vid of the speedo climbing? Did you get it retuned already?


This is only at 3ish psi. I ordered a smaller pulley from procharger. Once that gets here i am getting a custom tune done.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Damn nice my friend&#55357;&#56832;. Make sure to get before and after dyno numbers if possible. I know your first tune was not the best. Let's consider this one to be your true first tune.

*WHEN IN DOUBT, THROTTLE OUT BABY!!*


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

yeah less intake and exhaust restriction is going to lower the overall boost pressure since air is getting in and out more efficiently. That smaller pulley should definitely help pick up some power once you get it on and tuned.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

casey said:


> yeah less intake and exhaust restriction is going to lower the overall boost pressure since air is getting in and out more efficiently. That smaller pulley should definitely help pick up some power once you get it on and tuned.


Made the appt for may 20th to get the pulley on and it custom tuned. I leave next week for vacation so has to wait until then.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

How does everything sound? I am going to be starting my install on the truck this week or next. Did you stick with your mounting option for your amps or end up changing it? Can you still flip the rear seats up? A friend of mine was saying that if I mount the amps back there that the rear seats wont go up still? Can you confirm that for me? I bought the same alpine processor that you have. But I am keeping the 8" stock system that came in my truck. I bought the new JL FIX to make sure I get a full bandwidth from the unit. Going with a full Hybrid audio speaker setup though. Mounting the subs under the rear seats like your setup as well. How does it all sound? Sorry for the million questions. Just trying to get as much knowledge before I start and you did a GREAT job writing everything up.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

I will try to answer the best i can.



Echo42987 said:


> How does everything sound?


Audio system sounds amazing, Still need to durn on road EQ because i feel with bluetooth volume and all the windows down, i have to turn it up pretty high. Hopefully RoadEQ will fix that. 


Echo42987 said:


> I am going to be starting my install on the truck this week or next. Did you stick with your mounting option for your amps or end up changing it?


I have 3 amps and looking at it now, i would have stuck the 3 amps behind the larger part of the seat to avoid the legs on the seat, Then put the DSP behind the single seat behind the driver. What i did worked but once i added the spacer for the back seat and the box i had to move some of my amps up which was annoying.


Echo42987 said:


> Can you still flip the rear seats up? A friend of mine was saying that if I mount the amps back there that the rear seats wont go up still? Can you confirm that for me?


My seats flip up and down, Now with my spacer they don't 'latch' in the factory spot, I talked some shop who said they can fix it with little fab work 




Echo42987 said:


> I bought the same alpine processor that you have. But I am keeping the 8" stock system that came in my truck. I bought the new JL FIX to make sure I get a full bandwidth from the unit. Going with a full Hybrid audio speaker setup though. Mounting the subs under the rear seats like your setup as well. How does it all sound? Sorry for the million questions. Just trying to get as much knowledge before I start and you did a GREAT job writing everything up.


If i understand what the JL FIX is, You will keep your stock headunit and the JL FIX will allow the full bandwidth of sound to be extracted. If so the Alpine DSP with the RUX is amazing. Very simple to use, allows control of each speaker. The ONE thing i plan to redo is remove my rear stage. I wish i didn't add the rear stage.

I will be removing my rear stage speakers and adding another stage up front. I already have it wired up with new wire when i ran wiring before. So i will end up with a 3 stage system up front and subs in the rear.

For me the subs sound great under the seat, not sure how much is related to dynamic and all the sound proofing i did. But i did a bunch down there. The box sounds good. Being i am using prob gen 2 alpine type-r's on 1200 watt 1 channel amp wired in 2 ohm. 

Final Advice:
Dynamt everything
Gonna Cost more then you want to do it right
Work Slow and plan plan plan.
Layout your amps and dsp on cardboard and test fit the cardboard in the truck
Make sure it fits and don't make the mistake i did and not account for the seat legs. They got in the way and had to make final adjustments while putting it together.

Good luck and take lots of pictures!


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Copule Pictures:









Putting new headlights in after the halo swap: FX-Rs w/ switchbacks









All Lights On:


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

So am unable to track down someone to do a custom tune, Tired of under powered supercharged V8. So i went to ford and did this.

Welp, Traded mine in and ordered this:

2016 F250 Lariat 4x4 6.7L w/ FX4 package









Will have 37in trail grappler tires with 20x12 in rims
6inch bds lift w/ coilover suspension from the dealer.


Next project here we go.


----------



## BlackFx4InTn (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks sweet!! Looking forward to the new build, it's always fun starting over


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

That's what I'm talking about! I've heard nothing be really good things about the 6.7 and capabilities. I want one too


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Golden Ear said:


> That's what I'm talking about! I've heard nothing be really good things about the 6.7 and capabilities. I want one too
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telekinesis


that is good news! Now to wait for the badass coil-over system from BDS to be put on with 37inch trail grapplers.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

37s are HUGE and will look killer on your new truck. What are the stock hp & tq figures?


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## LaydSierra (Aug 20, 2009)

Why not a new HD Ram instead? Hopefully you don't plan on making a bunch of power with the Ford

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Golden Ear said:


> 37s are HUGE and will look killer on your new truck. What are the stock hp & tq figures?
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telekinesis


window sticker says 440hp w/ 860 torque. 

Tad bit more horse power but over DOUBLe torque from my 5.7 hemi.

6inch lift as well. So it will be well balanced.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

LaydSierra said:


> Why not a new HD Ram instead? Hopefully you don't plan on making a bunch of power with the Ford
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


the computers of rams are locked down. Fords you can do what ever you please with tuning.


----------



## LaydSierra (Aug 20, 2009)

topsub said:


> the computers of rams are locked down. Fords you can do what ever you please with tuning.


They're locked from the factory. You get them unlocked with tuning. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

LaydSierra said:


> Hopefully you don't plan on making a bunch of power with the Ford
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I find this statement funny as i reached out and went to few shops around town and one had a race ford truck pushing over 1000 hp, custom tune and all


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

LaydSierra said:


> They're locked from the factory. You get them unlocked with tuning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Seems to be an issues as i've called about every shop i can with my supercharger and no one can do anything.


----------



## LaydSierra (Aug 20, 2009)

topsub said:


> I find this statement funny as i reached out and went to few shops around town and one had a race ford truck pushing over 1000 hp, custom tune and all


Yeah but how much money does Rudy have in that truck? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LaydSierra (Aug 20, 2009)

topsub said:


> Seems to be an issues as i've called about every shop i can with my supercharger and no one can do anything.


Gas issues. Idk anybody currently working on the gas stuff. Ryan Milliken, Kory Willis & the Fleece guys are all doing fine with the diesel ECMs.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

LaydSierra said:


> Yeah but how much money does Rudy have in that truck?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



I am new to the diesel world and gonna learn as i go but shops i talk to see the ford is a great base.


----------



## LaydSierra (Aug 20, 2009)

topsub said:


> I am new to the diesel world and gonna learn as i go but shops i talk to see the ford is a great base.


If you're close to Rudy's then you're in good hands with a Ford. The 6.4 was a much better platform than the 6.7 IMO. I don't have much experience with the changes they've made lately but the earlier 6.7s didn't like to make much more than 550-600 rwhp before destroying the stock turbo or throwing a rod. We've got a reg cab 6.4 that runs like a raped ape but it's a fully built motor/trans with standalone PCS & nitrous & our reg cab 5.9 Dodge consistently out ran him with a stock bottom end lol.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

